# Lighthound discount?



## waynejitsu (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there a discount for CPF members or a coupon, code, etc?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## leukos (Oct 24, 2006)

Instead of a discount, he gives you fantastic customer service. 

You probably already know, but most CPF deals and discounts are found here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56067


----------



## greenLED (Oct 24, 2006)

He had a closeouts page or something like that, but it was discontinued a while back. It pays to browse through the CPF Specials page when looking for "something".


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 24, 2006)

+1 to lighthound


----------



## jezzyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Customer service and speed of delivery is first class. He's pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## cloud (Oct 24, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> Customer service and speed of delivery is first class. He's pretty cheap anyway.


 
+1 here also...lighthounds prices are pretty competitive Imho


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 24, 2006)

Going on price alone is more expensive in the long run. Just look at how many people on here write about getting ripped off at site “B” that had unbelievable prices. If you buy from lighthound.com you will not be sorry.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 24, 2006)

Great sevice!

Good prices!

Emails replies quickly!

A+ service!

More then makes up for a discount.


----------



## macforsale (Oct 24, 2006)

*


----------



## skalomax (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep, Lighthound is Great.

I love those Keychain Lights!


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound is AWESOME with already great prices, and Great Customer Service plus information on anything you need


----------



## :)> (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound is tremendous. I sent them an email late on a Sunday night and they responded right away! I have complete confidence that when I purchase from them that the items ship right away and that they stand behind their products.

-Goatee


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound is great. Prices are pretty good too. Even if there was an item that cost a little less somewhere else, I would order from Lighthound instead.


----------



## 700club (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound is # 1


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound = Flashaholics best friend.


CFU


----------



## crocodilo (Oct 24, 2006)

Lighthound is fantastic in prices, speed of shipment, and everything in general! Just today I asked them to get a specific model/variation that was not on their catalogue, and less than an hour later the reply was just "no problem". To me, that's outstanding service!


----------



## fnmag (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Lighthound.


----------



## Outrider (Oct 24, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY!! You cannot go wrong dealing with Lighthound:thumbsup:


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Lighthound is one of my favourite, reasonable international shipping rates with a wide variety of flashlights and accessories to go for. :rock:


----------



## NoFair (Oct 25, 2006)

He is by far my most used dealer because of his perfect service, great prices and good selection. 

John makes life easier for us overseas

Sverre


----------



## Mad1 (Oct 25, 2006)

+1 for cheap international shipping. 

Lighthound is awesome, simply put.


----------



## revv11 (Oct 25, 2006)

He's tops in my book and knows how to treat customers.


----------



## fieldops (Oct 25, 2006)

Great guy to deal with. Great service and he carries an incredible amount of goods. One of thebest dealers out there, period.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought some stuff from lighthound and it arrived quickly. I recommend buying from them too.


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 25, 2006)

Lighthound has the fastest shipping to my country at least, and with the most competitive price so far. I really love the keychain light, gave them to my colleagues and they are very happy with it.

Also, If you are a lighthound fan, you will notice that they do revise some of the prices as and when needed.

Special instructions are taken note of when ordering(for a perfectionist like me), while some other dealers don't even give a damn about it.

They rocks:rock:


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2006)

I've read ABSOLUTELY nothing from anyone but satisfied customers when the topic is Lighthound; but if you're looking for a Huntlight, particularly the new HA U-binned FT01, Jon at JSBURLY'S have them at $10 cheaper ($68 vs. $78), and you can count on the best of service from him as well. Had to get a word in for him...


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 25, 2006)

umm... he isn't cheap!!! the items he is selling are!!!

see, a few words make a whole difference


----------



## TENMMIKE (Oct 25, 2006)

lighthound is THE class act, youll not find a better vender .period


----------



## TENMMIKE (Oct 25, 2006)

can you back that up?


chesterqw said:


> umm... he isn't cheap!!! the items he is selling are!!!
> 
> see, a few words make a whole difference


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 25, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> Customer service and speed of delivery is first class. He's pretty cheap anyway.



TENMMIKE, I think chesterqw means this.... :lolsign:


----------



## markbUK (Oct 25, 2006)

great service and a pleasure to deal with, particularly as he sends stuff across the pond,

certainly not the cheapest, but its the all round service that I'm happy to pay a touch more for.

Mark


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Oct 25, 2006)

After reading this thread, I have placed an order with lighhound .
If this went well, I will no doubt place almost all future order through him.


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 25, 2006)

You won't be disappointed if you are dealing with Lighthound. One of the BEST!


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 25, 2006)

Orders placed through him seems to arrive the quickest.


----------



## waynejitsu (Oct 25, 2006)

I am getting mixed reactions...,
Where should I order from, j/k, LOL!!!

Thanks for the feedback, I have a big order I am working on


----------



## vizlor (Oct 25, 2006)

I have decided to order everything I want from lighthound, as long as he has it. Placed an order today, getting shipped today or tomorrow. 4-6 days delivery expected, which is amazing if true.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 25, 2006)

I would have to say Lighthound is the fastest place I ever ordered from.
I placed an order Friday and was a bit concerned it didn't go through as I didn't get an e-mail like usual. Package arrived on Monday!
I only wish he would stock everything on the planet and save me from having to use any other stores.


----------



## TCW 60 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've ordered sometimes there. The e-mail contact was very quick and the orders were quick send and save packed.

Michael


----------



## ianb (Oct 25, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> Great sevice!
> 
> Good prices!
> 
> ...


*X10*

Its the service that I've come to rely on, a pleasure to deal with and replies to queries, one of my most used shops for my flashaholism 

Ian


----------



## waynejitsu (Oct 25, 2006)

How does it compare to the Sandwich Shoppe or LightEdge?
I would like to find a one stop shop, but does not look like anyone has everything I want at one place...


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 25, 2006)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I only wish he would stock everything on the planet and save me from having to use any other stores.



2nd that. Being able to get everything you need from one place... a mail order and modder's dream.


----------



## ciam (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually, I don't find Lighthound's prices are the cheapest as well but mostly good enough. They carry a wide variety of things. So, if I have a few items to order, I could still save money by ordering from them instead of from a few cheaper sources separately.


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Oct 25, 2006)

Very true so far. I placed an order with Lighthound and in a few hours, I received a confirmation that it has been dispatched - Nice!


----------



## bestcounsel (Oct 25, 2006)

I usually like to buy on ebay, but have found that i like lighthound now. He answered my email about questions and was real helpful. There is a cpf dealer that never answered my email. Lighthound has cheap shipping by using USPS priority mail. There is an active seller here on cpf that tried to get greedy with me on shipping here. I dont mind them making a profit, its when greed sets in that irks me. 

For a high volume seller, i think lighthound is very fair in his prices and shipping. 

I just ordered some 123's and a E2L body from him.


----------



## bestcounsel (Oct 25, 2006)

I usually like to buy on ebay, but have found that i like lighthound now. He answered my email about questions and was real helpful. There is a cpf dealer that never answered my email. Lighthound has cheap shipping by using USPS priority mail. There is an active seller here on cpf that tried to get greedy with me on shipping here. I dont mind them making a profit, its when greed sets in that irks me. 

For a high volume seller, i think lighthound is very fair in his prices and shipping. 

I just ordered some 123's and a E2L body from him. 

I prefer buying my battery stations from him, for his shipping is cheaper and i dont have to pay sales tax.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 25, 2006)

I just received the Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin from Light Hound. Shipping took 3 days to So Cal.


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah lighthound is fast, unfortunately i've got DOA on my SF. but he refunded rapidly!! even shipping back he pays for it. cool!


----------



## prerogative (Oct 26, 2006)

No discount needed here. Another L0P rec'd on Monday. Like previous orders, ordered on Thu night, ship confirm on Fri morn, got it Mon morn. The handful of people I've sent there had similar results - what else can you ask for. 

After all the kudos they get here, how can I hit eBay or other sites if they sell it. This is the most important reason to me, since I'm less likely to shop around with feedback like this.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Oct 28, 2006)

I have bought TONS of stuff from Lighthound. Excellent experience every single time. My first choice when looking for a new light.


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 28, 2006)

All online shopping should be as positive, responsive and fast as LightHound. Two thumbs up.


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 28, 2006)

LightHound is first rate in my book. You can find my post regarding my first experience with them in the Cheers Forum.

Regards.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Oct 28, 2006)

I can only say (in my British way)... Here! here! (or possibly: Hear! Hear!)
The service from 3500 miles away is as good as from vendors in my own town. Plus you get a little keychain light each time. (Oddly, these little freebies are brighter and whiter than my Photons and Inova Micros. What's *that* all about?)


----------



## rfwjr (Oct 30, 2006)

Lighthound is my favorite dealer, John is always helpful and responds quickly.


----------



## Lobo (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep, I can't praise lighthound enough when it comes to service. And the prices are pretty sweet to.


----------



## Dog Chaser (Oct 31, 2006)

I ordered on Friday and received it the following Monday. Excellent customer service.


----------



## Jurphaas (Oct 31, 2006)

Lighthound is my first choice for parts, lights and reliable service with excellent shipping! I live in the Netherlands and he has never dissapointed me.
This all counts much more as just cheap to me!
Jurphaas.


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Oct 31, 2006)

Got my order today. Must say I am happy to shop from him again.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

Seems like lots of positive comments. My experience forces me to add another +1 - I've ordered lots and only have very positive experience.


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 3, 2006)

My favourite flashlight and lanyard supplies store, bar none!

My only wish is that Lighthound had the same goodies as TADGear - then I'd be in heaven!

They have expanded their range quite a bit - they now have Spec-Ops gear as well...


----------



## VerbalK (Nov 3, 2006)

hello with all, 
I am new on this forum which is really super.
I confirm that lighthound is impeccable for the international one.
delivered in less than one week in France
Phil


----------



## jonman007 (Nov 3, 2006)

It is a pleasure to deal with Lighthound! Ships items to Australia without any problems. It's worth paying a little more for the great service and reliability.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 3, 2006)

The last couple orders I placed with Lighthound there was a freebie keyring flashlight rolling around in the box. That's kinda nice.


----------



## Coop (Nov 3, 2006)

Ordered a few things from Lighthound in the past too, great service, I will definately shop with lighthound again!


But reading this thread, I noticed that there isn't a single negative comment on lighthound. Could it be that we found the über-flashlight-vendor ??


----------



## vizlor (Nov 3, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Ordered a few things from Lighthound in the past too, great service, I will definately shop with lighthound again!
> 
> 
> But reading this thread, I noticed that there isn't a single negative comment on lighthound. *Could it be that we found the über-flashlight-vendor ??*



*Yes!*


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 3, 2006)

*SECONDED!!!!!!


*I always deal with lighthound. I have never had any problems. I am the proud recipient of at least twelve free keyring torches and one free laser pointer!

He is the best I have dealt with. Not that the others are poor or anything, just that Lighthound is the best.



Be lucky...


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 3, 2006)

THIRDED!


----------



## Wetterman (Nov 3, 2006)

Fast delivery, fast on emails and international shipping charges are also reasonable.


----------



## woodasptim (Nov 3, 2006)

I have nothing but good things to say about them as well.


----------



## jernan001 (Nov 3, 2006)

My experiences are a little different than most. First order or two went well. Quick shipment with the little "extra" thrown in. Then one order got lost in transit but was quickly replaced by Lighthound after I sent him an email that he quickly responded to.




. There was no "extra" item sent in the replacement order however.



My last order was ordered last Sunday and arrived today. I actually ordered a couple of things including one of the little "extra" lights seperately and was wondering if 1 or 2 might show up. Everything I ordered was there but no little "extra". 

I'll still order from Lighthound though when I need certain items.


----------



## beebee58 (Nov 3, 2006)

I realize that I'm a "newbie" to the flashlight world and to this forum, but I have e-mailed him twice in the past 3 days and have not heard back from him. Maybe he is too busy filling everyone's orders....... Everyone STOP ORDERING SO I CAN GET MY ORDER IN............ (Hahaha)


I'm sure that he will get back to me when he can.



BB


----------



## lightbulbon (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with Lighthound as well. Ordered a battery charger and some rechargeables for my soon to be arriving U-2 and I got them delivered very quickly!


----------



## Wetterman (Nov 3, 2006)

beebee58 said:


> I realize that I'm a "newbie" to the flashlight world and to this forum, but I have e-mailed him twice in the past 3 days and have not heard back from him. Maybe he is too busy filling everyone's orders....... Everyone STOP ORDERING SO I CAN GET MY ORDER IN............ (Hahaha)
> 
> 
> I'm sure that he will get back to me when he can.
> ...



Maybe some Spam filters got in the way. Try sending from another e-mail address.


----------



## The Porcupine (Nov 3, 2006)

beebee58 said:


> I realize that I'm a "newbie" to the flashlight world and to this forum, but I have e-mailed him twice in the past 3 days and have not heard back from him. Maybe he is too busy filling everyone's orders....... Everyone STOP ORDERING SO I CAN GET MY ORDER IN............ (Hahaha)
> 
> 
> I'm sure that he will get back to me when he can.
> ...


I definetely think something technical has gone wrong. John is super fast to answer e-mails and I "fourth", "fifth" or whatever others have said; Lighthound rocks!:rock:


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2006)

beebee58 said:


> I realize that I'm a "newbie" to the flashlight world and to this forum, but I have e-mailed him twice in the past 3 days and have not heard back from him.
> 
> beebee, welcome to CPF. I'd try another email and list your CPF name. Lighthound is quite good at answering emails.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've read thru the whole thread. This is the only retailer that had everyone cheering! LightHound.......:rock: !!!!


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the speed of their shipping! :rock: 

My order was placed on 1 Nov, shipped on 2 Nov, received today 7 Nov. Man, that's only 5 days from US to Singapore! I will definitely buy from them again!

All my other purchases from States/Hong Kong/China took about 12~17 days to reach me.

And they even throw in a small little button cell key-chain light as a gift! Thank You LightHound!


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 26, 2008)

I typed in "CPF". It gave me 2% off. 

I'll be returning to Lighthound.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 26, 2008)

This thread is over 1 year old, and the information in it is probably well out of date.

It was not a particularly useful idea to bump it IMO.


----------



## Noodle (May 14, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but just thought I would throw a little more praise out on the interwebz. I ordered a Nalgene 32oz SS Standard water bottle and it had a defect. Emailed them images and they contacted their supplier. Needless to say they are shipping out a new one ASAP.

Fantastic customer service and I will gladly do more business with them in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2012)

Cheers in the Maketplace please Noodle. 

Norm


----------

